# Barrett spills the beans - Z-Bo and Magloire the two who didn't pass conditioning



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

From MB's blog:



> One of the most intense parts of the practice Monday, is when Jamaal Magloire and Zach Randolph were trying for the second time to pass their conditioning tests. As I explained last week, McMillan makes all of his players pass a brutally-tough exam, which involves running four sets of sprints. One set of sprints involves five down-and-backs (down and back equals one sprint). The guards have to average :60 seconds per sprint. The big guys have to do it in :65 seconds. And, players only get a few seconds rest between each set. Last year at training camp, six players failed the test the first time. This year only two didn't make it the first time, and Jamaal and Zach both made it the second time.
> 
> When the test for Magloire and Randolph got underway, the rest of the team was on the other court, working through offensive drills. When they saw their teammates working to pass the test, they stopped what they were doing, and gathered around the end lines to encourage Zach and Jamaal. It was an incredible scene. After they had passed their tests, they were mobbed by their teammates. Joel Przybilla, who has been going to war every day with Magloire, was the first one to reach Jamaal, and grabbed a hold of him while shouting. The rest of the players followed.


-Pop


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

SodaPopinski said:


> From MB's blog:
> 
> 
> 
> -Pop


 I know it is Barrett, but that is a graet story to read. 

Thanks for the post.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

I was actually a little shocked that Zach failed. I sincerely hope it was from lack of conditioning rather than lack of effort.


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

Apparently the recent picture that many were so impressed by didn't mean squat. Disapointing to hear.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

yeah that was a good post and sergio was impressive on CS


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

dude he took the test twice no big deal! Are you dissappionted Jamaal failed too? 

It took him more times last year to do it, so he actually improved!


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

Nice to hear that the team is acting more like... a team. Shouts of encouragement, hugs... it's all good!


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Utherhimo said:


> dude he took the test twice no big deal! Are you dissappionted Jamaal failed too?
> 
> It took him more times last year to do it, so he actually improved!



No. It might not be fair, but Zach was here last year, knew what to expect, came into camp in "the best shape of his career" and still failed. It's great that it only took him 2 times though. The article made reference that it was a major improvement over last year. I was just hoping Zach would actually try to lead by example this year.


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

Utherhimo said:


> dude he took the test twice no big deal! Are you dissappionted Jamaal failed too?
> 
> It took him more times last year to do it, so he actually improved!


Yes I am disapointed in Jamal...but then again he isn't our best player who was supposed to be in "great shape." 

Star players come into camp in shape and ready to play....those are the kind of changes Zach needs to make to get to that level. Apparently he is to busy out partying all night and taking sloppy seconds with strippers with is buddy "Love" though.  The kid just needs to grow up a bit IMO.


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

What the hell? Zach has supposedly been working like a demon all summer, and he can't even pass the freaking conditioning test? I think we've been fed a line of B.S. by the Zach camp again.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

Utherhimo said:


> dude he took the test twice no big deal! Are you dissappionted Jamaal failed too?
> 
> It took him more times last year to do it, so he actually improved!



I'm with you. I guess some read the article and found the negative in it . . . I read that article and found it to be a positive article.

Zach may have lots of faults, but being a hard worker is one of the positives of Mr. Randolf. The fact that it took him a second round to pass the test is no biggie IMO.


----------



## Blazer Ringbearer (Jan 28, 2003)

Fact: Zach has never been much of an athlete.

Fact: Zach has worked hard to get in much better shape for this season.

Fact: Zach did much better in the conditioning test than last season.

I could understand the negativity if this were an article saying that he failed the test for the second time, but he passed it... and it sounds like a very demanding test. I'm encouraged that the team as a whole showed up to camp in shape - going through the rest of the camp and preaseason they can get in even better shape.

It's also encouraging to read about them egging each other on so much. It certainly seems like there is a shift in the culture - we'll see if it translates onto the court soon.


----------



## Webster's Dictionary (Feb 26, 2004)

Before I lunge at Zach's throat, I think about this.

I am surprised that Raef made it first try, but other than him, I would think Zach and Jamal are the two slowest on the team. Joel has long legs and I think he's actually faster than people think when he gets out into the straight.

I think this is just an indicator of overall speed, rather than effort. Again, the one hole in my theory is Raef, as I don't see how he would be faster then MadCat and Zbo. And who knows. Maybe Raef averaged 65 secs and Zach and Jamal 66.


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

Webster's Dictionary said:


> Before I lunge at Zach's throat, I think about this.
> 
> I am surprised that Raef made it first try, but other than him, I would think Zach and Jamal are the two slowest on the team. Joel has long legs and I think he's actually faster than people think when he gets out into the straight.
> 
> I think this is just an indicator of overall speed, rather than effort. Again, the one hole in my theory is Raef, as I don't see how he would be faster then MadCat and Zbo. And who knows. Maybe Raef averaged 65 secs and Zach and Jamal 66.


It has nothing to do with speed...as the article notes the times are adjusted for the big guys.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

thats a very hard test for the bigs to pass and the fact that the team was cheering them on should be the big news but most ingored it and went oh no! fickle fickle fickle!


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

sa1177 said:


> It has nothing to do with speed...as the article notes the times are adjusted for the big guys.


yeah 60 to 65 not a great increase of time.


----------



## e_blazer1 (Feb 3, 2004)

sa1177 said:


> Apparently the recent picture that many were so impressed by didn't mean squat. Disapointing to hear.





Talkhard said:


> What the hell? Zach has supposedly been working like a demon all summer, and he can't even pass the freaking conditioning test? I think we've been fed a line of B.S. by the Zach camp again.


Talkhard and sa1177 are in agreement about something? Now that's gotta be a first. Better bookmark this thread. :biggrin:


----------



## ThePrideOfClyde (Mar 28, 2006)

Ah, now I remember why I took a break from this forum. It's because grown men like Talkhard, and sa1177 whine like little children. You are the ones who need to _grow up_. I am in agreeance with the people who are taking the positive from this story. The ones who are taking the negatives from it are the same type of people who write for the Oregonian.


----------



## Anonymous Gambler (May 29, 2006)

I guess i'm somewhat in Talkhard's camp on this one- it disappoints me that Zach was either 1) too slow or 2) too out of shape to pass the test on the first go around.

But, we're not too far away from game time and I'll base my opinion more on that!

AG


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

Jeez guys, give Zach a break. I'm all for holding him accountable for his actions when he screws up, but bashing him because it took him two tries to pass this test is uncalled for. Think about it, this is a series of sprints. Zach is not, and has never been, a gazelle (he's more of a wildebeest - to carry the analogy one step further). He just doesn't have a sprinter's body.

And yes, he is in the best shape of his career, but that doesn't instantly make him into something he's not - a speed demon. I'm encouraged that it only took him two tries to pass this year - an improvement over last year. He's obviously in better shape than he was this time last year, and that's an improvement (you know, a GOOD thing). Besides, from the recent photos of Zach, it looks like his off season training consisted of more than just wind sprints. If you look at the improved definition in his arms and upper body, it looks like he's been hitting the weights a little. That won't help him run faster, but for Zach's game, I think strength is more important than speed.

Way to go Zach! Congrats on passing the conditioning drill on your second try this year, Your off season conditioning obviously paid off.

BNM


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

YAY: The entire team (eventually) passed the conditioning test.
YAY: MOST of the team passed the 1st time around.
NAY: Z-bo and Cat didn't pass the test the 1st time around.
YAY: Z-bo and Cat passed the 2nd time around.
YAY: Z-bo improved from his showing last season.
YAY: The entire team stopped what they were doing and cheered them on.
YAY: Przybilla made a point to congratulate Cat first.

A lot more YAYs in this story than NAYs, if you ask me.

PBF


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

Good lord, some people like to ***** about nothing.

Dude could have tripped on his shoelace and missed the mark by 1 second. The fact that they made it on the 2nd try, when they were probably more tired than the first, shows they're in decent shape. Get over it.


----------



## TheBlueDoggy (Oct 5, 2004)

Training camp isn't meant as a one day test to make sure everyone's in game shape. It's there to help people get into game shape and be ready to play. Ever wonder why players who get injured and have to take a few games off, are always huffing and puffing when they return those first few games, even though they've been working their asses off at the gym while they were unable to play?

I'm constantly amazed how some people who follow a sport like basketball are so clueless as to how demanding physically the nba game is on these players, and how difficult the preparation for a season is. I remember Damon, who was always in amazing shape, always said to be the hardest worker in the gym, would often seem winded early during the season, or even worn out near the end.

I'm sure we all would have loved it if everyone came to camp in amazing shape and was able to start playing like we were 2 months into the season, but that's not how it works. Nate's "test" is very demanding from what I read about it, and training camps themselves are rather demanding due to the conditioning and team buildign needing to be done in such a short time. I can't imagine being thrust into a rush job like nba training camp and be expected to pass this test at the end of a long day.

Take these things for what they're meant... the message was that there's no one whining about things this year, everyone is getting along great, and have a possitive attitude. Hopefully that will turn into better chemistry, effort, and wins this season. 

Hell, I haven't even read something this year like as Dixon's "OMG I'M IN A RED SHIRT DOESN'T NATE KNOW HOW UBER I AM!?!" article like last year.


----------



## Foulzilla (Jan 11, 2005)

Webster's Dictionary said:


> Before I lunge at Zach's throat, I think about this.
> 
> I am surprised that Raef made it first try, but other than him, I would think Zach and Jamal are the two slowest on the team. Joel has long legs and I think he's actually faster than people think when he gets out into the straight.
> 
> I think this is just an indicator of overall speed, rather than effort. Again, the one hole in my theory is Raef, as I don't see how he would be faster then MadCat and Zbo. And who knows. Maybe Raef averaged 65 secs and Zach and Jamal 66.


I suspect Raef was excused from this due to his calf injury. Otherwise, I would also be surprised. That being said, this doesn't seem to be an ideal test of conditioning, as it sounds like run speed is a major factor in this, and not everyone runs equally fast. That being said, Nate outright stated he uses it primarily as a motivating tactic to encourage people to come to camp in shape. As that is the case, how reliable of a test it is isn't really an issue. I also think taking 2 tries to pass is not a huge deal as last year it sounds like many players took more then 2 tries.

Also, I think the most important point made was about the chemistry. It's really a good sign for a young team, hopefully it continues througout the season.


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

ThePrideOfClyde said:


> Ah, now I remember why *I took a break from this forum.* It's because grown men like Talkhard, and sa1177 whine like little children. You are the ones who need to _grow up_. I am in agreeance with the people who are taking the positive from this story. The ones who are taking the negatives from it are the same type of people who write for the Oregonian.


Feel free to take another break then. This is reality not whining....

1st. We hear Zach is "in the best shape of his life" and see pictures that show him looking pretty trim. 
2nd. We hear he can't pass a conditioning test that was passed by frickin Raef. 

We don't have the right to be disapointed, feel letdown? I was hoping Zach had improved his level of fitness from what I had seen and heard...he may have but still needs obvious improvement. For him to be a star in the future he will need to.


----------



## dudleysghost (Mar 24, 2006)

Anonymous Gambler said:


> I guess i'm somewhat in Talkhard's camp on this one- it disappoints me that Zach was either 1) too slow or 2) too out of shape to pass the test on the first go around.
> 
> But, we're not too far away from game time and I'll base my opinion more on that!
> 
> AG


That seems to be it. This drill doesn't just measure endurance (the ability to maintain near top speed over a long period of time), it also measures speed (maximum velocity). Someone could have alternate definitions of "conditioning", but I take it to mean roughly how close one is to maximizing his/her natural physical abilities. We all know Zach is built like a turtle and isn't that fast. He could work out 24-7 and never be a fast runner by NBA standards, so it seems plausible to me that he is in good condition but still just can't easily pass the test. In a similar way, a naturally fast player in fairly bad condition might still pass the test.

I wonder how other NBA players would do on this test. From what I've read Magloire is known for being a workout monster and maintains great "conditioning", but he also didn't pass the test the first time. I wonder how Adam Morrison would do on this test. *runs away*


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

While I'm happy that he passed on the second try, I tend to think of it as I would my child on a test.

Let's say we had all summer to study for a test that we knew was coming. We knew every answer that was on it, and studied for it. She even took the same test a year ago and knew she had trouble with it. Then she took the test and failed, while everyone else in her class passed except one other person who knew about the test, but had never taken it before. 


Zach wants to be a leader, Zach wants to be the man, and Zach wants to lead by example. it's things like this that he needs to do on the first try. Until people start holding him accountable for his actions he won't care. Zach has had enough "breaks", there is no need for any of us to say "way to go Zach" for failing a test you knew was coming when most everyone else passed.


----------



## tlong (Jan 6, 2003)

Since the info is from Barrett's Blog I place very little meaning into it one way or another.


----------



## Masbee (Dec 31, 2002)

Fork said:


> Good lord, some people like to ***** about nothing.
> 
> Dude could have tripped on his shoelace and missed the mark by 1 second. The fact that they made it on the 2nd try, when they were probably more tired than the first, shows they're in decent shape. Get over it.


Exactly what I was thinking.

Unless you were there or have video to watch, it is very hard to confidently make proclamations based on failing a conditioning test - then passing it on the very next try, during the same practice.

What does it tell you? That they both are in good enough condition that they can pass the test.

That is all you know. Who knows what went on during the 1st test?

If they had failed the test 6 times - now that's a different story.

Call it a muligan if you like - but jeezus, some people make **** out of so little.


----------



## BlayZa (Dec 31, 2002)

there is nothing to complain about in that report - anyone thats done any form of training knows suicides/sprints/etc are brutal and people do fail. those that did retried and passed and had the full support of their team-mates who were cheering them on from courtside.

i dunno , but to me that is a GREAT mental picture and GREAT story in all , c'mon people lets not dwell on the fact just 2 of the squad missed the first time huh! if anything it shows some good character and determination to re-apply themselves and pull through for the retry.


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

sa1177 said:


> 1st. We hear Zach is "in the best shape of his life" and see pictures that show him looking pretty trim.
> 2nd. We hear he can't pass a conditioning test that was passed by frickin Raef.


Do you know Raef passed the test? Did he even participate?

"Best shape of his life" is relative. Zach will never be as fast running up and down the court as smaller players or leaner bigs like Aldridge and Przybilla.



sa1177 said:


> We don't have the right to be disapointed, feel letdown? I was hoping Zach had improved his level of fitness from what I had seen and heard...he may have but still needs obvious improvement. For him to be a star in the future he will need to.


He did show improvement. It took him fewer tries to pass the test this year than last. Again I think strength is more important to Zach's game than speed. His game has never been based on speed in the past, and it won't be in the future. If you're disappointed, I think it has more to do with your expectations than Zach's conditioning. His performance on this test improved from last year, but that still doesn't make him one of the fastest guys on the team. He never will be.

BNM


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

With all that speed racing he partcipated over the summer . . . he couldn't even pass the damn test. :biggrin:


----------



## BIG Q (Jul 8, 2005)

Lets not forget that Zach *is still healing from his knee surgery.* I had the same surgery he had years ago. I have better days and worse days. When I wake up each morning I do not know which it will be (worse/better) until my showering has been completed and I have drank my Coca-Cola.

The point being, while it sounds like an excuse, he just may have been having a "sore knee day." I would give him and any other player that has had major knee surgery a little latitude when it comes to passing any type of timed run or leg strenght test. Kudos to zach for improving on last years test. Next year you better just pass it the first time or some posters here will be burning your likeness in protest of your failure.


----------



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

People are reading way too much into this. Zach is not built for speed, nor should he be.

Also - as far as Raef goes, I don't think he actually took the test yet, since he's been hampered by an offseason leg injury. So I don't think we can say for sure he passed the test before Zach did. And, by my count, that leaves Lamarcus and Joel as the only two big men who passed the test on the first try. Lamarcus played an up-and-down style at Texas, so his conditioning doesn't shock me one bit. Joel has been doing pretty much nothing but conditioning this offseason with kickboxing and the like, so that one doesn't suprise me either.

I view this whole thing as a positive, and not a negative. Loved reading about the moral support from the team. Plus I gotta believe that's part of the reason why Nate does these things. It gets the guys to rally behind one another, because they all have to go through the same grueling exercise.

-Pop


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

Boob-No-More said:


> Do you know Raef passed the test? Did he even participate?
> 
> "Best shape of his life" is relative. Zach will never be as fast running up and down the court as smaller players or leaner bigs like Aldridge and Przybilla.
> 
> ...


Fair enough...I just wish Zach would have come into camp in tip top shape and passed the test first try.


----------



## Redbeard (Sep 11, 2005)

This is ridiculous to even think about bashing Zach or Jamaal for not making it the first time. They are the two slowest guys on the team, by design. They aren't built for speed. Maybe if MB would have said how much they missed by this wouldn't be an issue. They probably just didn't push it hard enough the first time. If it would have taken three tries, then I would be concerned, but the fact is they attempted, realized they needed to push more and made it.

My guess is that Raef didn't participate. If he had he probably would have joined them on the second try, but who knows. Was Darius there also?

Anyway let's see Shaq run that drill!


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

ThePrideOfClyde said:


> Ah, now I remember why I took a break from this forum.


Maybe it's time to take another one.



> It's because grown men like Talkhard, and sa1177 whine like little children. You are the ones who need to _grow up_.


Oh, please. Every person on this board complains about one thing or another, and often does it with great enthusiasm. Don't pretend that sa1177 and I have any monopoly on that. Why shouldn't we be concerned when the best player on the team can't pass the same conditioning test that almost everyone else does? Why shouldn't we be concerned when we've been told that Zach is in the "best shape of his life," yet that apparently isn't very good at all? 



> I am in agreeance with the people who are taking the positive from this story. The ones who are taking the negatives from it are the same type of people who write for the Oregonian.


Get over yourself. Just for the record, I'm also happy that the team was pulling for Zach and that there seems to be a new spirit of togetherness on the team. But I'm still disappointed in Zach.


----------



## ThePrideOfClyde (Mar 28, 2006)

sa1177 said:


> Feel free to take another break then. This is reality not whining....
> 
> 1st. We hear Zach is "in the best shape of his life" and see pictures that show him looking pretty trim.
> 2nd. We hear he can't pass a conditioning test that was passed by frickin Raef.
> ...


See, there you go again with the whining. And, do not say, "this is reality." What a load of ****, and a cheap copout. Get over it, deal with it, shut up, just quit whining....


----------



## ThePrideOfClyde (Mar 28, 2006)

Talkhard said:


> Maybe it's time to take another one.
> 
> 
> Oh, please. Every person on this board complains about one thing or another, and often does it with great enthusiasm. Don't pretend that sa1177 and I have any monopoly on that. Why shouldn't we be concerned when the best player on the team can't pass the same conditioning test that almost everyone else does? Why shouldn't we be concerned when we've been told that Zach is in the "best shape of his life," yet that apparently isn't very good at all?
> ...


Stick your foot a little farther into your mouth, please. I enjoy watching you make a fool of yourself.


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

mediocre man said:


> While I'm happy that he passed on the second try, I tend to think of it as I would my child on a test.
> 
> Let's say we had all summer to study for a test that we knew was coming. We knew every answer that was on it, and studied for it. She even took the same test a year ago and knew she had trouble with it. Then she took the test and failed, while everyone else in her class passed except one other person who knew about the test, but had never taken it before.
> 
> ...


Here, here! Well-said. Zach has used up all his free-pass tickets with me. It's time to put up or shut up.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

What I think is really funny is the fact that Nate sends a letter telling them what to expect well ahead of time and they are still not ready. What is it? Do they have Qyntel Woods filtering their mail or something? :clown:


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

Ah, Qyntel. Is he still employed? :biggrin: 

I don't think they/he didn't know what to expect. I think it's just really hard to pass, especially for big guys, and painful. I haven't run gut-busters in decades, but I still remember the pain. Nate wants them to fear the pain enough that they come to camp in shape. His plan seems to work. I'm sure Jack, Martell, Travis and Joel communicated to their new teammates not to take this thing lightly. I agree though that the team leaders should lead by passing in the first round (Oh, it looks like they did :biggrin: ). I'm sure Zach's teammates know, though, that he's not as fast as they are in the first place. Overall, I take the whole team passing (sans Raef and Miles) in two tries, and the support they show each other, as great news. 

:banana:


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

Zach reminds me alot of Moses Malone. Not blessed with athleticism, but knows how to put the rock in the hole. ZBO probably is in the best shape of his life, but the fact he can't pass this test doesn't change my opinion of his whatsoever! The guy can play. Plain and simple. Everybody relax. Look, we could be in the situation that Phoenix is in. Amare had the same procedure, and he's not ready to play. I have to support Zach's on the court actions. If he isn't getting it done on the floor, then you can complain. Everybody relax and be happy, there's a game tommorrow night.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

HispanicCausinPanic said:


> Zach reminds me alot of Moses Malone. Not blessed with athleticism, but knows how to put the rock in the hole. ZBO probably is in the best shape of his life, but the fact he can't pass this test doesn't change my opinion of his whatsoever! The guy can play. Plain and simple. Everybody relax. Look, we could be in the situation that Phoenix is in. Amare had the same procedure, and he's not ready to play. I have to support Zach's on the court actions. If he isn't getting it done on the floor, then you can complain. Everybody relax and be happy, there's a game tommorrow night.




You mean the same Moses Malone that is in the hall of fame? The same Moses Malone that was named to multiple all defensive teams? 

That Moses Malone? :rotf: :rotf: :rotf: :rotf: :rotf: :rotf: :rotf:


----------



## blakeback (Jun 29, 2006)

ThePrideOfClyde said:


> Stick your foot a little farther into your mouth, please. I enjoy watching you make a fool of yourself.


Dude, you said that you wish Darius Miles would die in a plane crash. Remember that?


----------



## Draco (Jun 28, 2003)

Not sure if anyone caught this but I was surprised when Nate said that Jack and Pryz were the two penciled in for starters for the preseason games. Umm what about ZBo, isn't he a lock?


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Draco said:


> Not sure if anyone caught this but I was surprised when Nate said that Jack and Pryz were the two penciled in for starters for the preseason games. Umm what about ZBo, isn't he a lock?




I did catch that. I thought that was interesting also.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

So I guess Outlaw was outta shape last year then as he didn't even pass the damn test.

Just because Zach has lost a lot of weight doesn't mean he is suddenly fast. And I don't think Zach was training all summer for this kind of run, he was probably focusing on losing weight, gaining muscle and making sure his knee was at 100%.

Christ you guys are making a huge deal out of this.


----------



## yakbladder (Sep 13, 2003)

Blazer Freak said:


> So I guess Outlaw was outta shape last year then as he didn't even pass the damn test.
> 
> Just because Zach has lost a lot of weight doesn't mean he is suddenly fast. And I don't think Zach was training all summer for this kind of run, he was probably focusing on losing weight, gaining muscle and making sure his knee was at 100%.
> 
> Christ you guys are making a huge deal out of this.


I don't believe anybody is making a huge deal about anything. It's just that some people were a little disappointed that he didn't pass the first time. I'd hardly call that a "huge deal".


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

yakbladder said:


> I don't believe anybody is making a huge deal about anything. It's just that some people were a little disappointed that he didn't pass the first time. I'd hardly call that a "huge deal".


I was talking about Talkhard and SA.


----------



## Foulzilla (Jan 11, 2005)

Draco said:


> Not sure if anyone caught this but I was surprised when Nate said that Jack and Pryz were the two penciled in for starters for the preseason games. Umm what about ZBo, isn't he a lock?


When they asked this question on the CSMN audio files he has linked, Nate replied Jack, Joel and Zach. So I think MB might have just forgotten to include him while typing this up. I wouldn't read anything into it.


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

Blazer Freak said:


> I was talking about Talkhard and SA.


Apparently you didn't read....



> I just wish Zach would have come into camp in tip top shape and passed the test first try.


That is all....


----------



## ryanjend22 (Jan 23, 2004)

mediocre man said:


> I was actually a little shocked that Zach failed. I sincerely hope it was from lack of conditioning rather than lack of effort.


he really didnt fail...


i mean...thats a TOUGH thing to do and he did it in the second attempt. doesnt bother me a bit. he still finished it eventually, and thats all that matters.


ive been running suicides just like the article is talking about all month to get back in b-ball shape, and i couldnt even come close. id pass out if i tried what nate asks of his players.


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

ryanjend22 said:


> he really didnt fail...
> 
> 
> i mean...thats a TOUGH thing to do and he did it in the second attempt. doesnt bother me a bit. he still finished it eventually, and thats all that matters.
> ...


It's actually not all that tough if you are in decent basketball shape...tougher for a big man I grant you.


----------



## ryanjend22 (Jan 23, 2004)

sa1177 said:


> It's actually not all that tough if you are in decent basketball shape...tougher for a big man I grant you.


I gotta dissagree...

Well, i've always been a slower individual, especially for a SG. However, 5 consecutive suicides with only seconds of rest in between is a serious task in my opinion. 

These guys are professionals, so i understand a lot of people concerned they didnt pass ASAP. This is understandable, but we also do not know the details of day. Perhaps he is indeed in great shape yet pulled a muscle during the first attempt (or something of that nature).


I see it as hey, they are big guys, both not known for their quickness. Zach completing this at an improved rate as compared to last season is positive news to me. I do not see this as problem.


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

ryanjend22 said:


> i gotta dissagree...
> 
> well, ive always been a slower individual, especially for a SG.
> 
> ...


We had to do them in under 60 in HS, so IMO it shouldn't be to hard for a NBA player. I would imagine I would be around 70 these days.. :biggrin:


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

mediocre man said:


> You mean the same Moses Malone that is in the hall of fame? The same Moses Malone that was named to multiple all defensive teams?
> 
> That Moses Malone? :rotf: :rotf: :rotf: :rotf: :rotf: :rotf: :rotf:


Yes. The way they are built physically. The way they get up and down the floor. Their lack of explosiveness and athleticism. Very similar in my opinion.


----------



## ryanjend22 (Jan 23, 2004)

Blazer Freak said:


> So I guess Outlaw was outta shape last year then as he didn't even pass the damn test.
> 
> Just because Zach has lost a lot of weight doesn't mean he is suddenly fast. And I don't think Zach was training all summer for this kind of run, he was probably focusing on losing weight, gaining muscle and making sure his knee was at 100%.
> 
> Christ you guys are making a huge deal out of this.


I was thinking this thread topic today, and re-read the responses...

I have to say that i agree with blazer freak on this one. To the topic of whether or not Zach is in shape, I have this to say...

Overall, Zach will be fine. He may possibly have the best year of his career, despite this test, which really doesnt mean much.

Although Zach has obviously trained hard this summer from his recent weight loss/muscle gain, this does not innately mean he can suddenly sprint with ease. As you said, he is coming off of injury rehab. Especially with the type of injury, being his knee, I would imagine that not a great deal of training was aimed at sprinting. Having done many sprints in my life, this is an area that is impacted alot during such a workout with the quick changes of direction, ect.

Zach was a 20/10 (or nearly 20/10) guy before his injury, and this is during years with him failing the same test multiple times in training camp. There was discussion of him being a potential all-star. This test is not an indicator of success in the league, and again, I take little consideration into its results.


----------



## Todd (Oct 8, 2003)

tlong said:


> Since the info is from Barrett's Blog I place very little meaning into it one way or another.


Thank you! The obvious fluff this this guy spews is so towing the Organizational line.


----------



## bintim70 (Dec 31, 2002)

sa1177 said:


> We had to do them in under 60 in HS, so IMO it shouldn't be to hard for a NBA player. I would imagine I would be around 70 these days.. :biggrin:



I did them in under sixty in HS also.........today there would be no time, the term suicide describes it nicely. :biggrin:


----------



## ZBoFanatic (Feb 10, 2003)

bintim70 said:


> I did them in under sixty in HS also.........today there would be no time, the term suicide describes it nicely. :biggrin:


I could be wrong, but I always thought NBA courts were longer than high school courts.


----------



## ZBoFanatic (Feb 10, 2003)

yep i was correct... NBA/College courts are 94ft long and high school courts are 84ft long

here are replicas:
http://www.playmakercourts.com/basketball-courts.htm


----------

